# Problems Compaq Presario (Ipw3945+Conexant Audio)-HelP Plz

## bebobero

Hello eveybody

I am currently a begginer on Gentoo Linux Kernel 2.6.19-r5 and I have a Compaq Presario V5000 series laptop and i have two major problems 

1- My Laptop comes with a wireless adapter named ipw3945BG that does not work (tried iwlwifi , mac80211 and emerge ipw3945d, i also tried Intel Official driver! do i have to install network manager?)  :Crying or Very sad: 

I think I have a problem in conf.d/net simply because it is empty

WHen running modprobe mac80211 i receive nothing, when doing LSMOd I get:

```
iwl3945               147172  0

mac80211               98820  1 iwl3945

cfg80211                7816  1 mac80211

ipw3945                95392  0

ieee80211              26440  1 ipw3945

ieee80211_crypt         6784  1 ieee80211

firmware_class         10240  2 iwl3945,ipw3945
```

 a- The Laptop Wireless Switch does not work and the wlan0 interface does not exist  :Question: 

2- My Laptop has a conexant High Definition Audio Adapter that also does not work

 a- The Laptop has 3 volume buttons That does not work also!

Regarding the wireless adapter i read about Lots of solutions but I can't get it to work.

I would really appreciate your Help to guide me in details for the easiest working solution.

Best Regards,

BeboBero

edit by nixnut: removed ridiculous font size and colour tags.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bebobero,

Welcome to Gentoo.  It looks like what you lack in experiance, you make up for with enthusiasm.

Post your lspci output and choose one problem to solve. If you work on both at the same time you will just become confused,

----------

## bebobero

Thank you very much

First I want to solve the Wireless problem because it is more important to me!

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

08:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

08:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

08:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

08:06.3 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller

08:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation PRO/100 VE Network Connection (rev 01)
```

I really appreciate your help

[Removed colour tags from code section - NeddySeagoon] 

Regards

----------

## bebobero

I am sorry for the colour and the font size.

I think i installed lots of stuff because i have errors on startup about missing ipw3945.ko

So is there anyway for cleaning up all those stuff!!

THanks again

Best regards,

BeboBEro

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bebobero,

You need two things for wireless to work

the right kernel module - this gives you wlan0

some wireless tools - to set up the wireless aspects of your interface

Your wireless interface may also need firmware to be loaded, in which case you need the firmware itself and kernel support for firmware loading.

First, your kernel module. The Intel PRO/Wireless 3945 with a 2.6.19-r5 kernel needs ipw3945 and several kernel patches. Thats a mess.

Your first step is therefore to update your kernel.

I guess from the kernel version, that you choose to install the binary kernel as used by the liveCD. If so, you still have to get kernel sources and compile your own kernel, since to make more kernel modules, a properly configured kernel source tree is required.

The handbook will help you there.

This page tells about the wireless tools you will need and the configuration for /etc/confg.d/net

Make time to read /etc/confg.d/net.example too. Its a fully commented /etc/confg.d/net file.

Your first step to to make and run your own kernel. Then we can add the other things

----------

## bebobero

Thanks for the reply

Can i use genkernel?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bebobero,

Yes, you can use genkernel but it will set up your hard drive controller incorrectly if you allow it to configure your kernel.

You must make these settings manually.

Be sure to use genkernels --menuconfig option, so it allows you to do that.

----------

## bebobero

Ok i am formatiing my Hard drive and I am now reinstalling it again from the begining because as a beginner i know i messed a lot of conf files so a clean install would be great as i think!

Will keep you informed in an hour or two

Regards,

(Edit) After Installing and emerging genkernel, I typed genkernel --menuconfig all and then chose the settings you mentioned in your topic and after this I get 

```
Compiling 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 bzImage

Compiling 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 modules
```

And then the computer is doing nothing so is this normal?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bebobero,

It should have installed the modules into  /lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/...

and the bzImage into /boot where it will have a big name including  "2.6.23-gentoo-r3" and "genkernel".

It may even update grub.conf for you.  I don't use genkernel. Its ok to get you going but you will soon outgrow it.

It lets you put off until another day learning about building your own kernel. 

Thats good as you have a lot of other stuff to learn just now.

----------

## bebobero

OK i recompiled and now i want help on what to install to make my ipw3945BG wireless adapter to work.

Best regards,

BeboBero

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bebobero,

You should have a 2.6.23 kernel running now.  Check with 

```
uname -a
```

Do not continue until you have. 

As I don't have a ipw3945 wireless, I will refer you to the gento-wiki with the usual health warning that anyone can edit a wiki, whatever their motives.

Follow the guide for kernels >=2.6.22

You will be rebuilding your kernel again. Every time you boot into a kernel for the first time, run 

```
uname -a
```

and ask yourself if the date and time shown are the data and time that the kernel was built. If not, you are running the wrong kernel and the new drivers you made are not actually available.

The wiki takes you though installing the tools then refers you to a link for the setup.  The handbook also covers the setup.

----------

## bebobero

It worked I recompiled my kernel with support and IEEE and the switch Led flashed and when doing iwconfig it found eth1as a wireless device and it worked

i installed network manager as i have gnome but i have the following problem:

The NM-applet in the tray only appears after plugging the ethernet port, also If i remove the Ethernet cable the Small icon on the tray disappears and i can't associate with WIFI access point

Best regards,

BeboBero

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bebobero,

Well done! making the kernel is the hard part.

Now you can play with wireless tools to make your wireless work. Thats the configuration I mentioned earlier.

You can make all the settings manually with 

```
ifconfig
```

 and 

```
iwconfig
```

then put your settings into /etc/conf.d/net.

Read /etc/conf.d/net.example to learn about the options.

You cannot normally operate both your interfaces on the same subnet or only one will be used.

As you have the driver installed, you may want to start another thread about the setup detail, as I don't have a chipset the same as yours.

----------

